# Fitout of a new Revo



## Guest (Dec 15, 2009)

Hello to all,
I'm new to the site and have been reading various posts with a lot of interest. As yet I am a kayak virgin and am looking at purchasing and fitting out a Hobie Revo in the New Year. I live in Brisbane and intend to use fishing it in Moreton bay and off the Sunshine and Gold Coasts. I'm pretty sure it's going to be the best fit for what I want to do (chase snapper and small pelagics). Before I get jumped on about safety in open waters, I've been fishing in partially smooth and open waters in small boats for most of my life and have a pretty good concept of what I can and can't do. I don't intend on making my initial voyages solo and when it comes to it, I'd love some company if anyone is interested.
Among other things I'm planning on installing a GPS, sounder and forward rod holders. Is a hand held radio a good idea or an unnecessary expense? Anchoring&#8230;? Are the small folding anchors any good or do they snag easily and become hard to pull up? I'd love input from people as to what they have installed on their yak and specifically what electronics are going to give me good service and readouts whilst not matter if they get a pretty solid dunking.
I'll look forward to hearing anyone's thoughts.
Tight lines
Jon


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

G'day nezevic. Hope you're getting excited about getting your Hobie revolution - they're a great yak. You raise a number of questions ... many of which will be answered if you do a search on this forum.

In terms of using anchors and snagging issues, there are some options to help manage those issues, for example see the thread:

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=33056

For the forward mounted rod holders on my revo, I've used the RAM mount system and their RAP119 rod holders (not expensive to order from the RAM site overseas).

For fitting sounders and gps units, there are many options (do a search on the site). I've installed a combo unit (a Garmin 450S unit) and this thread shows how this was installed:

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=18687&p=201870&hilit=garmin+450s#p201870

http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=18689&p=201875&hilit=garmin+450s#p201875

Hope this helps with your thinking about fitting out your new revo.

All the best and welcome to the site.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Such big plans. And you were a virgin, my how things change


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Bloody virgin? WTF!!!!!!
Bugger me dead and paint me blue fairdinkum Nez! 
I thought for all this time you were just modest like me and was reluctant to brag?

never would have guessed?
You had better pimp it bloody good with all the info on here and dont play coy and ask stupid questions to make us feel good ok? 

bloody virgin.....fair crack of the whip...


----------



## krustayshen (Oct 14, 2013)

Well that's a blast from the past. Did you catch any on that first voyage, and hope you did not bother using one of those anchors.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

nezevic said:


> http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=17&t=40506&p=420283#p420283 here's my trip report. I think i took the anchor out once. It hangs in the shed alongside the didgeridoo hobie paddle as a reminder of things never to buy for a kayak.


classic Nez


----------

